# FS: Black Diamond Stingray FEMALE + MALE $900



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

Female pure black diamond stingray 7"








Male pure black diamond stingray 6" diameter

both on diet of 100% pellets. Hikari bio-gold, OmegaOne shrimp pellet, Hikari massivore
Take the pair for $900, have some disk damage on edges of disks, healing nicely though, shown in vids/pics, super healthy and active

Link for video/pictures: https://photos.app.goo.gl/b3Ac32LG878zp1Lk7

Text me at 778-251-3803

View attachment 181576
View attachment 181576
View attachment 181570


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

That is a great deal . Good luck with the sale .


----------



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

bump updated


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Trade for some pups ?


----------



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

dino said:


> Trade for some pups ?


I appreciate the offer but I'm downsizing my bioload for an incoming arowana, let me know if you're interested for cash!


----------



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

Bump OBO!!!


----------



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

Reduced $1000 for pair!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow wow wozzers


----------



## Fishy101 (Jan 26, 2021)

Isn't this the same ones? https://vancouver.craigslist.org/rds/for/d/surrey-northeast-freshwater-stingray/7259259464.html


----------



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

Bump still available


----------



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

Bump video of them as of today:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/7MzbPVrd6331PADh7


----------



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

lowered to $950!


----------



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

Bump need them gone soon send me an offer!


----------



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

Bumpppppppp


----------



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

Male is pretty much fully healed now, updated pics:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/Zm8HqBFSXsegnJ927

$900 great deal!


----------



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

Bump can deliver in Vancouver too


----------

